# Alleppey Back Waters - A Photo Walk



## apacheebest (May 14, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Sharing some pics of Alleppey backwaters for all of you. Known as the Venice of East , Alleppey , is a city in Alappuzha District of Kerala state of southern India. The Backwaters of Alappuzha are the most popular tourist attraction in Kerala.

01)






02)





03)





04)





05)





06)





07)





08)






09)





10)





11)





12)





13)





14)





15)





16)





17)





Thanks for viewing.

Anil George


----------



## JPAZ (May 14, 2014)

Nice job of capturing the feel for the place. It can be tough to expose around large bodies of water. Can you post some more?

I recently spent a wonderful time in Southern India. I wonder how many CR's have been there? Maybe we should start a thread. Here's one of mine from the "backwaters"....


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 14, 2014)

apacheebest said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Sharing some pics of Alleppey backwaters for all of you. Known as the Venice of East , Alleppey , is a city in Alappuzha District of Kerala state of southern India. The Backwaters of Alappuzha are the most popular tourist attraction in Kerala.
> 
> ...




Nice locations, but can I ask what settings you used for the pictures? 
I think you use OOC jpegs, don't you? 
From what I know of Kerala, colors should look more saturated. Use a polarizer, maybe?
Cheers


----------



## apacheebest (May 14, 2014)

yes, i have not used any poloriser filter , i always shoot JPEG only. Well these are old pics when i was still learning how to handle my camera  , sorry if some pics not as per expectations.

Want more pics , Sure 

01)





02)





03)





04)





05)





06)





07)





08)





09)





10)





11)





12)





thanks for Viewing

Anil George


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 14, 2014)

apacheebest said:


> yes, i have not used any poloriser filter , i always shoot JPEG only. Well these are old pics when i was still learning how to handle my camera  , sorry if some pics not as per expectations.
> 
> Want more pics , Sure
> 
> ...



On the other hand, the pictures are very beautiful. However, you can get more saturation out even in post processing. Kerala is such a beautiful place. I have tried made a humble effort at post processing using your jpeg.

04)


----------



## JPAZ (May 14, 2014)

apacheebest said:


> Want more pics , Sure
> 
> 
> thanks for Viewing
> ...



Thanks for sharing these pictures with us. Keep em coming.


----------



## apacheebest (May 19, 2014)

Thanks (sagittariansrock now corrected ) for your Post Processing and JAPZ Welcome 

Will Post More soon when i have the free time.

Anil George


----------



## JPAZ (May 19, 2014)

Whoops. Not me who did the post.........

BTW, enjoyed your beach shots from Kerala posted on a another thread


----------



## Jeffbridge (May 31, 2014)

Beautiful captures; excellent series!!


----------



## apacheebest (Jun 2, 2014)

Jeffbridge said:


> Beautiful captures; excellent series!!



Thanks  ! Good Day.


----------

